# Fly fishing the Rock for steelhead; general techniques/bait choices/tips



## Tom P (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi guys and gals,

I am planning on buying a 9' 8 wt cabelas rls combo this week and plan on doing the majority of my time fishing the Rocky River due to proximity. I am extremely looking forward to the challenge of fishing on the fly, but like any new thing there is obviously a big learning curve that only being on the water can help. My goal is to actually catch a few steelies before next summer on the fly!

1 - Nymphs - what weights would you recommend, do you use a float indictor, any additional weights, how to know how far to separate each component for eachother, any particular "brand name/types" that would be most suitable for the rocky river

2- streamers - same questions as above!

3- dry flies - just attached straight to tippet and no other equipment correct?

4 - eggs/egg sacks - how to rig/fish

5 - jig and maggot combo - I read a decent amount of here of people catching with this but I don't think people mean jig as like bass fishing but more like a nymph tipped with a maggot?

6 - basics equipment to buy to get on the river. (leaders - 9ft?, tippets - what strength, types of fly, any types of weight/indicators, waders)

I know it seems like the basics...well because it probably is! I'd like to learn the fundamentals of fishing on the fly so I can hopefully catch some. Please keep in mind I'll be fishing the Rocky River most of the time. Truly thanks in advance to anyone who reads/responds!


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

Hire a guide for a time or two. It will cut the learning curve dramatically and you'll probably catch fish your first time out.


----------



## Hopp49 (Apr 30, 2015)

Tom P said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> 
> I am planning on buying a 9' 8 wt cabelas rls combo this week and plan on doing the majority of my time fishing the Rocky River due to proximity. I am extremely looking forward to the challenge of fishing on the fly, but like any new thing there is obviously a big learning curve that only being on the water can help. My goal is to actually catch a few steelies before next summer on the fly!
> 
> ...


I would recommend you consider getting a ten foot rod. The extra length makes a huge difference with steelhead and the fighting butt will really help you.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

1 nymphs - Whatever size matches what is in the river and they are feeding on. Nymphs I've used range from size 18 to 4. (The smaller the number the bigger the fly). Look on the orvis or Mad River website for ideas. They have them sorted by category including steelhead flies.
2. Streamers size 10 to 2. Wooly buggers and clouser patterns to start off with.
3. I wouldn't worry about dry flies for steelhead unless you are dropping a nymph or egg fly off of it and using the dry as an indicator. If you do use a dry fly you should get some flotant for it. Dry flys are just not very productive for steelhead but work great for an indicator and less likely to spook the fish if used right.
4. Single egg patterns or clusters that resemble sucker spawn. My favorite patterns are called Crystal meth. 
5. Never used jig or maggot fly fishing.
6. tippet 3x, 2x. Again smaller number larger size. 3x should be good most of the time. When I'm desperate in ultra clear water I'll go 4x. In more stained water 2x. Indicators are a preference thing. I like to use small white thingamabobbers sometimes. Flies can come weighted or unweighted. I keep small bb weights in my bag for nymphs. Get some forceps. Orvis has $25 off $50 right now if you sign up for their email. You can use it online or in the store. Go into a local fly shop and ask lots of questions. They'll answer all of them because they have several thousand dollars worth of merchandise to sell you as a long term customer. 

Focus on the basics until you have casting down. The more weight and accessories you add to your line the harder it will be to cast. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RCFLY (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree on the 10ft rod Temple Fork is a nice rod.


----------



## Tom P (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your responses. ejsell, I'm definitely trying to focus n fundamentals/basics but it's hard when your not quite sure what they are! Haha definitely going to go speak to my local fishing store and start picking their brains.

I'm thinking I'll buy several Tippett sizes( 3x and 2x?), some leaders, several thingamabobbers, some nymphs/streamers, and a pair of waders. Can't wait to be in the river!!!


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I would recommend John Nagy's Steelhead guide: flyfishing techniques and strategies for Lake Erie Steelhead. This book will teach you the basics. I like to read it annually. I seem to glean new info from it every year. It's a fantastic option when the tribs are up, and flowing too hard to fish......


----------



## Steel-Addicted (Apr 24, 2016)

I was in your situation about 10 years ago. What helped me the most was a stranger, who later became a friend. On one of the hottest days of the summer he spent several hours with me on the river going over how to fish different runs, what should be carried in you pack/vest, casting/mending, equipment, etc. I would suggest trying to find someone near you to help with all your questions. Hiring a guide is a good idea, but, you might persuade someone to help you first by offering a 12 pack! It's much cheaper.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a couple things to add or reinforce.
Yes you definitely want a 10' long rod for the Rocky. Leaders down to 10#, then tie in 3X, 4X or 5X tippet. I only use 5X in PA though. Nymphs, prince, copper john, pheasant tail, hairs ear. Eggs, crystal meth, clown singles, streamers, zonkers, buggers, sculpin types. Don't bother with dries on Erie, until you well ..., I've only seen steelhead rising on Erie 2 times during my almost 20 years on streams now. Get a reel that is balanced with your rod. When the reel and line are on the rod, you should be able to balance them on one finger an inch or two below the top of the rod handle. This will keep you casting all day without undue strain. And yes Tom Nagy's book is a must.
See you out there soon.
Rickerd


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

This would be an excellent class to attend. Tom is a top notch dude and knows his stuff. 
I can also hook you up with one of the best guides in the area. If interested, send me a PM


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

TFO rods are Great! I have a 5 wt that I use for trout when I go out of state fishing and it's one of my favorite rods.


----------



## big ugly stick (Nov 29, 2010)

Couple tips I have that worked for me when I moved close to the rocky river. Definitely John Nagy steelhead, but most importantly that helped me was people watching. I would make mental notes of everywhere I saw people catching fish, how they were fishing, and even talked to a few to pick their brain. (Believe it or not you can find some really nice people even during peak season). One day I also went for a jog after a light snow in March from the mastick park by the horse stable as far south as I could. I ended up getting close to the nature center and saw every place that people were going in and out of the river and remembered those spots to come back to later that week. After that it's just a bit of trial and error and you'll get it


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

smath said:


> Hire a guide for a time or two. It will cut the learning curve dramatically and you'll probably catch fish your first time out.


X2, a good guide could actually save you money in the long run. He will have what you need to be successful on the stream and you get to use his gear. After your trip, you will have a real good idea about what you need and more importantly what you don't need. This will save you the expense of buying things twice because you initially bought the wrong stuff. Also, the knowledge you bring home is priceless. You could conceivably learn in a day what would take you a season (or more) to learn alone or by "picking the brain of strangers."


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes having a guide or a more knowledgeable person join you will shorten your learning curve. Send out a note on this site a day before you go, and maybe someone will join you. The funny thing you may find is everyone has "their" own way of fishing for them. When you start to see similarities or overlap between others, by observation or conversations, you know you are on to something productive. The first key is to "Find" the fish. Learn to read the water currents and what the Steelhead like.
When on the stream, I always say "hi" or acknowledge a person in the stream. Let them know you are not there to compete for the fish, just move 100 feet or more away from them before you fish. Also important to understand which direction they may be moving in. Swingers move downstream, nymphers (?),floaters, might be up or downstream. And watch out for those "pinners", they think they own 200 feet of stream by drifting sometimes. Just give people the space they want, there will be plenty of fish around.

I must say this also, IMHO we have plenty of space in Ohio Rivers in most holes. Be willing to share a hole with someone. In PA, MI, and NY people can fish 20 feet away from each other on both sides of a Creek and get along just fine. We in OH need to be more friendly and don't expect because you are in a hole the size of a baseball diamond that the hole is yours. We have a great fishery here but we need to be more friendly. We aren't that crowded, just communicate with the others around you.
Rickerd


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

20 feet is roomy in PA. Last time I fished a crowded hole there someone squeezed between me and a friend when we left 10 feet between us. The guy didn't even flinch when my fly buzzed past his ear a few times. For the most part everyone in that hole had the timing worked out, drifting and casting in sequence and clearing lines when someone had a fish on . I did have someone across from me rap his lure around the top of my rod. After that I went and found a nice place to fish on my own.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Yea I love PA people seriously. My first trip to Elk, day after thanksgiving 2003, I walked in at the flats and went down. The first hole is the size of a pickup truck. 3 guys on one side and 3 on the other, all casting in rhythm with each other. 2 guys actually call out to me to join them and I say thank you but I didn't want to crowd them, or embarrass myself. I moved down and found a tailout to fish. Caught my first 31 incher, then moved down further. Shared another hole with a couple guys where the creek flows into Elk. Caught a few and hooked double that but basically had a blast. I walked away amazed at how everyone can get along in small quarters.
Rickerd


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Anyone been into PA yet this season? Leaving in a week for a 6 day trip, hoping the fish are starting to move up. Taking my father-in-law for his first trip and hoping he lands his first steelhead.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

ejsell said:


> Anyone been into PA yet this season? Leaving in a week for a 6 day trip, hoping the fish are starting to move up. Taking my father-in-law for his first trip and hoping he lands his first steelhead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No water in the cricks.


----------



## kimber1911pilot (Apr 12, 2016)

zimmerj said:


> No water in the cricks.


Yeah, we ain't had no rain 'n'at in awhile, so them cricks is wayyy dahn dahn'er. Yinz gon' have a hard time tryna catch 'em steelheads up'er.


----------



## gottacatchemall (Apr 2, 2012)

I was at the elk last weekend, after the rain the run was very healthy... As long as we get rain they will be in there, fish were evenly spaced throughout the entire 2 mile stretch I fished
As far as the rocky, go with a 10' rod, at least 7 wt. wouldn't recommend a TFO but that's just my experience, get a very boyant floating line for easy mends, it's all about keeping your line off the water, and holding your rod as high as possible when nymphing; the less resistance the better. Don't be afraid to fish places you don't see people stop and fish... Especially in high water you can catch fish where you often see people standing; people fish spots that they have seen people fish, not many people actually read the water and fish a hole fully when you work it: short drifts just feet in front of you at first, couple steps, repeat, until you make it to the opposite side of the river, then work your way down the whole, all the way through the tailout.
one of the things that has helped me the most is use what fly you're confident in; for me it's apricot supreme sucker spawn, gold bead prince nymph with red wrap... Just my go to and have had most success on this patter (changes depending on river/clarity) but if you're using what you have caught fish on and know that it works, you will fish it harder, more efficiently, and with better effort than a fly some Joe suggested at Cabelas who got a pin if he sold 100 that week.
If you're still reading this, please, as others have said, be mindful of other fisherman even though there are some miserable SOBs out there that will hate you just for holding a fly rod but, as my dad always told me, be part of the solution, not the problem.


----------

